# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  زیست دانشگاه تهران یا بهشتی؟؟

## Yaas

سلام دوستان.
کمک و راهنمایی فوری میخواستم با توجه به اینکه مهلت انتخاب رشته داره تموم میشه.
من به زیست خیلی علاقه دارم و با توجه به رتبه ای که اوردم میکروبیولوژی شهید بهشتی و گیاهی و جانوری دانشگاه تهران قبولم.

ولی نمیدونم میکروبیولوژی بهشتی بهتره یا جانوری تهران؟
کدوم دانشگاه گروه زیست قوی تری داره؟

خیلی دودلم،ممنون میشم اگه کمکم کنید.

----------


## artim

> سلام دوستان.
> کمک و راهنمایی فوری میخواستم با توجه به اینکه مهلت انتخاب رشته داره تموم میشه.
> من به زیست خیلی علاقه دارم و با توجه به رتبه ای که اوردم میکروبیولوژی شهید بهشتی و گیاهی و جانوری دانشگاه تهران قبولم.
> 
> ولی نمیدونم میکروبیولوژی بهشتی بهتره یا جانوری تهران؟
> کدوم دانشگاه گروه زیست قوی تری داره؟
> 
> خیلی دودلم،ممنون میشم اگه کمکم کنید.


زیست سلولی مولوکلی خیلی بهتره تا زیست شناسی

----------


## Yaas

ممنون.به نظر خودمم سلولی مولکولی واقعا از زیست بهتره.
ولی شنیدم فقط تو چندتا واحد اختیاری با هم تفاوت دارن،این درسته؟

----------


## Yaas

ممنون.به نظر خودمم سلولی مولکولی واقعا از زیست بهتره.
ولی شنیدم فقط تو چندتا واحد اختیاری با هم تفاوت دارن،این درسته؟

----------


## artim

> ممنون.به نظر خودمم سلولی مولکولی واقعا از زیست بهتره.
> ولی شنیدم فقط تو چندتا واحد اختیاری با هم تفاوت دارن،این درسته؟


بله اما گرایشات و بازار کار بسیار بهتری داره سلولی مولکولی

----------

